# Advice on 'spacing' for bob/drop entry



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Haven't been on much this week as the weather finally broke. (Hurrah!) I am working in the next coming day or so on the opening for the birds to regain entry into the loft as well as the aviary. 

My question is, *What size is the best size for a homing pigeon? Looking for Height and width.* I'm also looking at making the opening 'arched' (not square).

I have looked online at a 3 row door setup awhile back. It measured out 20" long x 13" wide and 9 3/4 High, it looked great! Three separate 'arched' doorways through the bobs and they were in. I just don't know how big the openings were. I can do any size so the above dimensions are not all that important as I will be framing in and building the whole thing myself.

Looking to you all for advice, and so thankful for your thoughts.

SW

PS I'll be posting many pics once we've completed the set up...


----------

